# DVC current pricing August 2008



## ajlm33 (Sep 3, 2008)

We just returned from a Panama Canal cruise on the Disney Magic. It was great. While on board, I attended a DVC presentation and here are the prices and incentives that were offered.

Costs:
Price of $104 per point for Animal Kingdom
Minimum 160 points = $16,640
MF of $4.71/pt/yr for 2008
$320 closing costs
Use year begins December 1, 2008
II Exchange fee of $95

Incentives:
Immediate use of purchased points in addition to receiving use year points at Dec 1. 2008 (12 months to use and MF prorated to May 2009 for these incentive points)
Dream dollars reward of $8 per point in form of a gift card or it can apply to the purchase contract down payment
Only $500 out-of-pocket down if dream dollars credit used as part of down payment
Additional $500 shipboard credit for 160 points, $1,000 shipboard credit for 320 points


I didn't buy but thought everyone might want to know what was offered.


----------



## fadedgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting.  Did they offer you the option of only buying a 100 pts with no other benefit than the $8.00 off per point?

Its interesting, the offer is just slightly different (better due to the ship funds) than what we were quoted at DL.


----------



## lprstn (Sep 11, 2008)

Slobber, slobber...I am salvating... I so want to be a DVC owner... that darn DH of mine...


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 11, 2008)

fadedgirl said:


> Thanks for posting.  Did they offer you the option of only buying a 100 pts with no other benefit than the $8.00 off per point?



No, they said the minimum purchase packages that they would discuss were the ones for 160 points. Packages for lower points were never mentioned. They said that most people on board were buying the 320 point packages because of the incentives.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 12, 2008)

fadedgirl said:


> Thanks for posting.  Did they offer you the option of only buying a 100 pts with no other benefit than the $8.00 off per point?
> 
> Its interesting, the offer is just slightly different (better due to the ship funds) than what we were quoted at DL.



The 100 point minimum puchase incentive is only for add-on purchases. New owners still have to buy the minimum of 160 points from Disney. To get all of the incentives. 

As a new owner, if you bought 100 points, all you get is $8 off per point. No developer points, no referal reward, no visa reward.


----------



## Troopers (Sep 18, 2008)

ajlm33 said:


> We just returned from a Panama Canal cruise on the Disney Magic. It was great. While on board, I attended a DVC presentation and here are the prices and incentives that were offered.
> 
> Costs:
> Price of $104 per point for Animal Kingdom
> ...




I'm about to sign papers to buy AKV through a DVC guide at Disneyland.  This is what's offered to me:

Costs:
-Price of $104 per point
-Minimum 160 points = $16,640
-MF of $4.71/pt/yr for 2008
-$320 closing costs
-Use year begins December 1, 2008
-II Exchange fee of $95
-$500 gift card (for referral)

Incentives:
-A one time point bonus equal to purchased points that expire in one year (points can be used at the 3 Disneyland hotels, II, or SSR).  Points can not be banked.  Basically, use it or lose it.
-Dream dollars reward of $8 per point in form of a gift card or it can apply to the purchase contract down payment
-Eligible for DVC Disneyland

Annual points are not available until May 1, 2009 when the AKV building is open.


----------

